# Only made it to day 6



## Mrs Scoob (Oct 18, 2010)

Just looking for a bit of advice guys........

Just had my first IVF cycle, transfer was on Monday 29 November, with test day of this Friday 10th, I only made it to sunday 5th , I had no idea this could happen.

I was using the progesterone gel and thought that this stopped your period, but Ive obviously got the wrong end of the stick somewhere.

I am so disappointed, I feel like Ive let everybody down and I don't know what I can do differently next time.

Has anybody else had this happen to them


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Mrs Scoob,

Just wanted to say hi and send you a   . I had my first round of ICSI 4 weeks ago and I bled early too at 7dp5dt so I know how pants it is.

I looked into this early bleeding and it can be affected by low oestrogen levels as well as progesterone. I had my follow up yesterday and my consultant is going to give me oestrogen this time and I am also going to use Gestone which is injected instead of the Cyclogest progestone pessaries I used last time. I'm hearing really good things about Gestone and as it's injected intra muscular you know it is all going into your system.

So ask you clinic about those two things for next time. I have also heard of people having extra HCG after ET and beyond so another thing for you to explore.

Good luck to you and I hop you get your BFP soon.

Kitty xxxx

p.s please don't feel you have let people down, go easy on yoursef you did all you could


----------



## Mrs Scoob (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi thanks kitty, I have a follow up in jan so ill bring it up then.

Thanks for taking the time to reply

Amyway onwards and upwards, here's to next time for all of us


----------



## Kitty71 (Apr 14, 2010)

Good luck for January then   

I had my planning today and the consultant seems confident that Gestone is the way to go.

Let me know how you get on,

Kitty


----------

